# Suns have ‘great’ shot at Vujanic



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A representative of Milos Vujanic says the point guard, one of Europe’s best, has a "great chance" of signing with the Suns in the upcoming offseason.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If the Suns want him he'll come I think.

However I can imagine scenarios where the Suns want to keep him in europe another year.

He is averaging less assists than turnovers right now and not even 2apg.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The best part about it are the Kobe and the SFX parts.

Kobe is a SFX client like Vujanic and Jahidi White.

And it is yet another person close to Kobe who is speaking greatly about Phoenix.



> "Who wouldn’t want to play for the Suns?" answered Bauman, who said the franchise has a "phenomenal organization."
> 
> He pointed out that reserve center Jahidi White is an SFX client. And though White doesn’t play all that much, "Jahidi loves Phoenix," Bauman said."


Besides that the Suns are 13-14M$ under the cap without the top pick which figures to be about 2M$ right now.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Hes part of a great future the suns have. Him and Leandro will be a great PG tandem. The only question is who do we draft....


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

The real question is....how will Joe Johnson and Milos Vujanic 
co-exist ? Milos Vujanic is a scoring PG, so take it from someone who's actually seen Milos play, that he is a combo guard and Suns will be better off letting the offense go through JJ ! Milos as SG, JJ as PG and Barbosa as backup. On defense Milos and JJ should shift who they guard. And to those who believe Barbosa should start...my answer is simple : NO WAY ! If Milos goes to the NBA next season, which I believe he will, then Milos and JJ will be the backcourt you'll all want - just wait and see. I'll back this up all the way to the bank  

Peace, Mike


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Hopefully, this will just add more incentive for Kobe to choose PHX. The more weapons he has to work with and the better chance of winning = more chance of Kobe.


----------

